# Christmas tree ornament patterns



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a good source for scroll saw patterns for Christmas tree ornaments?


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

Hi Walt,

/insert shameless self-promotion here

We have a lot of ornament patterns on our site at http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com. Our 10 newest sets are on the home page and there are a bunch more in the "holiday and ornaments" section.

/end shamelessness

You can also find a few free ones at Scrollsaw Workshop's pattern page http://www.stevedgood.com/web/catalog.html


----------



## woodcraftertom (Aug 4, 2010)

Fox Chapel Publishing just came out with a new book of patterns on Christmas Ornaments.


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

I would recomend scroll3r's website she is a great designer, also try a web search for free scrollsaw patterns


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Right now all of the scroll saw magazines have Christmas ornaments and there are also a couple of books with patterns. I did a search on Amazon and found a few. Those might have some ideas for you. 
Like Scroll3er said, Steve Good has a few Christmas ornaments in his pattern collection. 
I have made a quite a few of Sheila and Keith's that Scroll3r pointed out. They have awesome 3-d ones that you hang a crystal in, I love them and they are easier then they look.

Are you looking for a particular type of ornament? If you have an idea, let me know. I may have seen one someplace and can direct someplace more specific.
MrsN


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the web sites I have downloaded more than enough to keep me busy until Christmas


----------

